# Bloodborn Multiplayer Problem



## mettelSiefen (31. März 2015)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Multiplayer von Bloodborn. Ich kann anderen helfen und dem Spiel beitreten, wenn ich allerdings selbst Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen möchte funktioniert das nie. Es erscheint zwar ab und an, dass eine Glocke gefunden wurde und das entsprechende Geräusch, aber es tritt keiner bei. Habe bestimmt schon 20 Einsicht dafür verschwendet. Router neugestartet, Internetverbindung auf der Playsi geprüft. Scheint alles in Ordnung. Hat jemand dasselbe Problem oder weiß Rat?


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2015)

Also, is zwar eher ein PC-Forum hier, aber kannst du vlt. mal schauen, ob man für das Spiel bestimmte Ports im Router freigeben muss? Vlt mal suchen nach Bloodbourne Portfreigabe.

Oder auch mal hier lesen, vlt. hast du ja ne Kleinigkeit falsch gemacht: So funktioniert der Online-Multiplayer-Modus von Bloodborne • Eurogamer.de


----------

